# 2009 Murano Pulling!=0(



## Murano530 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a 2009 Nissan Murano AWD. recently (2months ago) i had to replace the hub bearing. been driving it around in town and runs great. a couple days ago I needed to go to sacramento which I need to get on the freeway. ok so heres the problem: I am on the freeway doing a steady 60 mph and the car ahead of me slows down so i break well when i go to give the car gas to get back up to my speed it pulls very dangerously to my left. when i noticed this I redid it like 5 times and each time it did the same. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THAT COULD MEAN? it was like a sudden jerk. now i never really get on the freeways so i don't know if this was before or after I had replaced the hub bearing.=/ when in town they car does not pull at all i was thinking alignment but it only pulls when i am doing 50 mph or higher and when i give it gas to say? get back up to my speed.. please help I have no idea what to look at? thanks
Also I am new to this so i hop this is the right place to ask for help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
- Tire pressure
- Damaged tire
- Worn suspension components
- Repaired hub bearing loose
- Bad CV joint
- Cracked CV support bearing bracket
- Separated motor mount


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Does it pull hard when you give it a bunch of gas at slower speeds, too? Have you had your tires rotated recently? That could do it...

I'd consider getting an alignment. Seems like you can find coupons for around $80 these days.


----------



## Murano530 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I took it to the shop today and they said it was the CV Axle. Does that sound like it could be it? No auto parts have it called dealer and they want a little over $700.00 PLUS labor, that is way to much money I just want to make sure that sounds like it could be. 

*tires are in very good condition only 3 or 4 months old along with the rims had the car aligned about a month or more ago, and only pulls when i give it gas on the freeway otherwise i would never know anything was wrong with it.... no noise at all...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rockauto.com has listing for A1-Cardone reman axles for your vehicle. They run about $70 plus core.


----------

